# DRENALIN



## perchjerker (Nov 17, 2006)

Mathews introduced the 07 Drenalin this am !
33" length, IBO 320fps, 1 1/8th"wide composite limbs,weight 3.85 lbs. A thing of beauty !

www.mathewsinc.com


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 17, 2006)

Not trying to be Critical...But they had indicated that it was radically different 
A little longer riser and more reflex, same BH as the SwitchBack, 1/2lb. lighter, slimmer limbs, different limb pocket similar to the new PSE Hyperlites, about the same Axle-to-Axle as Switchback, 2-fps gain in speed, same cam.

I just fail to see the radical difference, JMO but it is the Switchback again...The "Ya'llcomeback" The difference is the MSRP went up $100

I am not bashing, Because I think the Switchback is an excellent bow. For my money I'd rather have the Original Switchback JMO


----------



## Rob (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Trey do not knock it too much,

I still shoot an outback but I am considering upgrading, so  if enought switchback XT shooters buy the Drenalin, I might be able to pick up a used switchback pretty cheap......


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll get another bow when you can pry my switchback from my dead rotting cold fingers. My wife is still sleeping in the spare bedroom so there is room for my switchback beside me!!!!


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 17, 2006)

*don't make the mistake I did,,,,*

 go pick it up and examine it......WOW.
And I was disappointed when I saw it's picture this morning. BUT///HOWEVER,,,THEN I PICKED ONE UP.....
My 
'05 SB is here to stay,,but it may get another room mate.
If a 30-31" Drenalin comes out,,,it's all over for me!


----------



## gsubo (Nov 17, 2006)

That thing is sweet!  Hopefully I'll be shooting either the drenalin or the switchback before next season. Time to retire the ol' LX I believe.


----------



## 257 roberts (Nov 17, 2006)

Anybody want to buy a used Icon for 849.00 ?( I need money for a new bow.)


----------



## Dub (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree completely with Trey in that the best thing about the Drenlin as I see it is that some folks will be trading in their SBs for them.  That puts a few SBs on the market at a substantial savings of the new Drenlin.

I'm sure it's a nice bow....but I'd be hanging on to my current SB if I owned one....jmo.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 18, 2006)

*the emphasis is,,,*

that the new DRENALIN in the hand is much more than the DRENALIN in the picture.
Hold both [SB or XT AND a DRENALIN]in your hands. Then decide on what you are holding!
Really,,it's quite a bit more than what the picuture indicated to me. I thought "gee, just another more expensive SB" when I FINALLY got to see the picture on the Mathews web site. 
Nope. When I actually handled it,,,I found out I was wrong.
.
Now, I'm not even THINKING of selling  my 2005 SB,,,,
,,,
,,,
,,,HOWEVER,,,it could become my "backup bow" 
Now you know you GOT to go find out for yourself


----------



## NUTT (Nov 18, 2006)

I bet its the most smoothest and quietest bow yet!


----------



## Chase (Nov 18, 2006)

I know one thing my Switchback will be taking a back seat when I get a little extra cash. That thing is the smoothest, fastest, lungbusting piece of equipment I've ever seen.


----------



## 40fakind (Nov 18, 2006)

Taylor Co. said:


> Not trying to be Critical...But they had indicated that it was radically different
> A little longer riser and more reflex, same BH as the SwitchBack, 1/2lb. lighter, slimmer limbs, different limb pocket similar to the new PSE Hyperlites, about the same Axle-to-Axle as Switchback, 2-fps gain in speed, same cam.
> 
> I just fail to see the radical difference, JMO but it is the Switchback again...The "Ya'llcomeback" The difference is the MSRP went up $100
> ...




I hear ya man. Same ole same ole.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 18, 2006)

I played with one at Mtn. Sports in Clevalnd today and it is a bad little bow.That being said, I love my XT and I'll stick with it for a few more years......... It's a lotta dough
Unicoidawg


----------



## Singlestack (Nov 19, 2006)

I've been shooting a Z-Max since 1999. I have never been tempted to buy a new bow until now. I might have to give this puppy a closer look. btw... IMASPEEDFREAK


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 19, 2006)

Unicoidawg said:


> I played with one at Mtn. Sports in Clevalnd today and it is a bad little bow.That being said, I love my XT and I'll stick with it for a few more years......... It's a lotta dough
> Unicoidawg



So is the Original Switchback and the XT! And I agree and I believe the "real consumer" will not buy into the hype of marketing for 2-fps & a 1/2" less BH...of course I have not shot one! With the rest of the great stuff such as Hoyt's all new 11-bows and all & BowTechs new stuff...this may be a tough yr. for Mathews with their Hunting bow...I always did think the SB and LX were there best hunting type bows...
The Apex7 was about as good a Target bow as I have ever shot this past yr...Not sure what I will be shooting this yr


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 19, 2006)

*well then,,,,*

best not pick one up,,,,or shoot it.
A half pound is a LOT of reduction!!
I'm gonna have to have something to keep my '05 SB company. Think I've found it.
Alan in GA


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, boys!  I shot it today, and you better bet the lower overall weight makes a difference in the feel!  It is REALLY slim, and not as loud as some folks are saying.  Shot it and a  new XT side-by-side, both set up EXACTLY the same (poundage, DL, rest and same arrow) the Drenalin was 12fps faster and I could not feel any difference in vibration.

It's gonna be a good seller.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 20, 2006)

I also agree with u Trey, it always seems to me that mathews changes 1 or 2 things on the bow and callit a new bow and always u see the price go up $100 each year


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 20, 2006)

*tell me*



Bowhunter24 said:


> I also agree with u Trey, it always seems to me that mathews changes 1 or 2 things on the bow and callit a new bow and always u see the price go up $100 each year


.
.
Ok,,but I'm interested in what you think of it AFTER you've held and or shot it.
The picture of it didn't impress me one bit. Then I picked one up......changed mind then and there.
Alan in GA.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 20, 2006)

I hate to judge something that I have not held or shot...but if it is 12fps faster then the other bow was overated in the speed category. Not trying to be a "naysayer", I won't be shooting anything under 35"ATA period. But I can understand that folks like a shorter bow for hunting, there is a bow for everyone out there. The AR35's weigh 3.9#'s and are 6-fps slower and run $499 for 07'.

As for the weight...You'll just put some stabilizer to wt. it back down. As far as I can tell, that is the same cam.

I just feel like that most of the Mathews afficianados were looking for a do everything bow along the lines of the AR35(35.5"ata) with 7-1/4" bh and parallel limbs or the Ultratec type bow that is good for 3-d and hunting both. But hey, we are talking about hunting bows. 

I will look forward to test shooting one of these, I guess get over to 12-pt. and try it out before I pass further judgement.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 20, 2006)

*now you're talkin!*

shoot it and report back....always good to hear each and every opinion. You might help stop me from spending a LOT of money for one.
I wanted to try a Ross,,but none close by.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 20, 2006)

Taylor Co. said:


> I hate to judge something that I have not held or shot...but if it is 12fps faster then the other bow was overated in the speed category. Not trying to be a "naysayer", I won't be shooting anything under 35"ATA period. But I can understand that folks like a shorter bow for hunting, there is a bow for everyone out there. The AR35's weigh 3.9#'s and are 6-fps slower and run $499 for 07'.
> 
> As for the weight...You'll just put some stabilizer to wt. it back down. As far as I can tell, that is the same cam.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you doubt my post.
Look, I was in the shop Sunday afternoon with a former World Champion and U S Olympic Team Gold Medal winner (PM me if you want more details) and I watched the scale as we weighed the poundage.  We measured drawlengths with a scale arrow.  He set them up exactly the same, loops and rests.  No other bells and whistles.  Shot the exact same arrow through the chrony.  Drenalin was 12fps faster than a new XT.  Fact.  No, we did not take a sample set of 30 shots and average, but four shots each gave same readings shot for shot.  And the man can release.
How it will do against a Switchback, I do not know.  Realize it is best compared to the Switchback, not the XT.  
And, the light weight will feel different to you at the shot, trust me.
Will I buy it?  Probably not.  I like longer, and I still shoot a MQ1 with a custom WC string and cable.
But if they lengthen this puppy, watch out!


----------



## BlackArcher (Nov 20, 2006)

*Let me put my 2 Cents...In the Mix..*

I was the first to shoot the bow when it came to a local shop in my area.  At first I was like what is this piece of crap...Then a buddy of mine, a die hard Mathews shooter came in later to pick up his Conquest 4.

He shot it and said "This ain't right" went back to the drawing board set it up correctly, as far as he was concerned,
Needless to say.. with that 29" to 30" DL  I was drilling X's almost as I was with my Apex...My Dl is 31.5".   Right...Drilling x's...

The bow shoots well....

My concern is that those limbs are going to shatter.  I believe we will see some recalls on that bow during the 2007  season...

Does the Drenalin come in a 31.5" DL? How about competition colors? I am particular to  Lizard Green.


----------



## Dub (Nov 20, 2006)

According to the web page they stop at 30" on the draw length.

I agree.....1/2 lb is a lot of difference...but I seem to do things to add weight to mine anyway so I'd never get the full value of that.

I'm interested to see what Ross does this year.  We now have a Ross dealer in town.  They seem like great bows with high customer satisfaction reports.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 20, 2006)

BlackArcher said:


> I was the first to shoot the bow when it came to a local shop in my area.  At first I was like what is this piece of crap...Then a buddy of mine, a die hard Mathews shooter came in later to pick up his Conquest 4.
> 
> He shot it and said "This ain't right" went back to the drawing board set it up correctly, as far as he was concerned,
> Needless to say.. with that 29" to 30" DL  I was drilling X's almost as I was with my Apex...My Dl is 31.5".   Right...Drilling x's...
> ...



Ezra...I value your opinion!   As far as the other guy in Ct. World class or not, I feel that the past estimates of velocity were mis-represented I don't doubt your opinion, but I ain't falling for another marketing scam until I feel it...If your pocketbook likes the change then make it! I don't buy bows, I shoot them for various Manufacturers, and I would definitely shoot the Apex7, it was the best feeling bow that I shot last yr. for accuracy... I will continue to have my own...I am not a connesiuer of the short bow...
Ezra they will never make a bow better for you than the Apex/Conquest series My Man! You are an excellent archer and can have all the respect that you deserve. I like and respect Mathews but they left us short on this one IMO.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 20, 2006)

Taylor Co. said:


> Ezra...I value your opinion!   As far as the other guy in Ct. World class or not, I feel that the past estimates of velocity were mis-represented I don't doubt your opinion, but I ain't falling for another marketing scam until I feel it...If your pocketbook likes the change then make it! I don't buy bows, I shoot them for various Manufacturers, and I would definitely shoot the Apex7, it was the best feeling bow that I shot last yr. for accuracy... I will continue to have my own...I am not a connesiuer of the short bow...
> Ezra they will never make a bow better for you than the Apex/Conquest series My Man! You are an excellent archer and can have all the respect that you deserve. I like and respect Mathews but they left us short on this one IMO.




If you are stating Mathews mistated the speed on the '06 XT, then I agree fully with you.  They have three times revised their IBO estimates for FPS on the XT.  The Drenalin probably does not have a significant speed increase over the base '05 Switchback.
Shoot it.  Then decide for yourself.  It feels different being lighter. 
Remember, the IBO numbers are reached at 30" draw, 70# pull.  Lots of guys forget that, and the Drenalin as shipped to dealers is 29" and most are over 70# pull.
We had to  drop the poundage a little, as it was shipped  
at 74#.


----------



## perchjerker (Nov 21, 2006)

*Sure is alot of lip service*

by people that haven't even held the bow.Closed minds,one guy states that he doesn't buy bows.
I  do,and I don't really care what anyone has to say.I'll make my decision AFTER I've shot one.I prefer a 36"bow,but I won't bad mouth something I've never held !
No one that deserves any respect would ! Would a doctor
prescribe medicine for someone he'd never seen ?


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 21, 2006)

*kind of like,,,,*



perchjerker said:


> by people that haven't even held the bow.Closed minds,one guy states that he doesn't buy bows.
> I  do,and I don't really care what anyone has to say.I'll make my decision AFTER I've shot one.I prefer a 36"bow,but I won't bad mouth something I've never held !
> No one that deserves any respect would ! Would a doctor
> prescribe medicine for someone he'd never seen ?




like those that say "I've never tried that [food], but I know I wouldn't like it".
Had many a family 'discussion' about logic like that!


----------



## perchjerker (Nov 21, 2006)

*hehe Alan don't you*

mean "lack of logic"  like that ? I think they are dissappointed Mathews brouht out another fine bow.
I think they would have preferred an odd looking one like that new BOWTECH.How can anyone say its the same bow when its 1 1/8 "s wide ,faster and lighter ?


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 21, 2006)

*as I've said [too many time??]*



perchjerker said:


> mean "lack of logic"  like that ? I think they are dissappointed Mathews brouht out another fine bow.
> I think they would have preferred an odd looking one like that new BOWTECH.How can anyone say its the same bow when its 1 1/8 "s wide ,faster and lighter ?


.
the bow in HAND is much different than the picture indicates!
I even posted [first] that the morning it was 'shown', that I was DISAPPOINTED. Then, I visited the shop,,and WOW,,NOT what I thought it would be. I learned to forget pictures! I want to see the new BOWTECH in person, too. It HAS to be a wild bow to hold and shoot!
Anyway,,I think I'm on my way to purchasing a 60# 'D'. Selling a few items now to find the $$$s.
Thanks.


----------



## StikR (Nov 21, 2006)

I went from an Ultra 2 to an XT this year and don't like the extra weight of the XT.  The Drenalin isn't as light as the Ultra 2, but definitely lighter than the XT.  I haven't fallen in love with the XT, so it is for sale....28/70  RH --  525


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 21, 2006)

WTM45 said:


> If you are stating Mathews mistated the speed on the '06 XT, then I agree fully with you.  They have three times revised their IBO estimates for FPS on the XT.  The Drenalin probably does not have a significant speed increase over the base '05 Switchback.
> Shoot it.  Then decide for yourself.  It feels different being lighter.
> Remember, the IBO numbers are reached at 30" draw, 70# pull.  Lots of guys forget that, and the Drenalin as shipped to dealers is 29" and most are over 70# pull.
> We had to  drop the poundage a little, as it was shipped
> at 74#.



Yeah the definition of IBO 5-gr./lb and 70# and 30"...It may feel different but is it worth doing all of the set-up again and paying out more $$$?
From what I can tell it is the same cam? I'll do just that(shooting), but will be shooting something different, as I am not sponsored by Mathews..If I was I would be shooting either the Prestige or the Apex7...for hunting, the regular Switchback.


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2006)

Trey, why the regular SWB vs. the SWB XT?


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 21, 2006)

Taylor Co. said:


> Yeah the definition of IBO 5-gr./lb and 70# and 30"...It may feel different but is it worth doing all of the set-up again and paying out more $$$?From what I can tell it is the same cam? I'll do just that(shooting), but will be shooting something different, as I am not sponsored by Mathews..If I was I would be shooting either the Prestige or the Apex7...for hunting, the regular Switchback.



That's a question each archer has to ask himself/herself.  And that is a decision best made after actually shooting the new models and feeling the differences.
I honestly think that if a person likes the original Switchback and its ATA, they will love the Drenalin more.  

But as far as I can see, lots of archers do a new set up every year, by buying a new bow.  No big deal.  I can set up a new bow easily in less than one hour.  And, new bows always cost more year to year and this year is no different.
I think there are some differences in the cams, but I have not taken measurements or checked angles.

I'm sponsored by nobody but myself.  I am not singing or dancing for anybody.
I'm just relating what I saw and felt for myself.  

If you were shooting for Mathews, or at least had shot the new bow, I think your responses regarding the Drenalin all over the net would be different.
Yes, I too wish it was longer ATA.  I even wish for an 8" BH.  And if they would just use a premium string and cable.......


----------



## law dawg (Nov 21, 2006)

Rob said:


> Trey, why the regular SWB vs. the SWB XT?



Not Trey, but I shoot the SWB because it was a smoother draw to me and longer ATA than XT.  And I bet Trey would shoot the SWB over the XT because of the longer ATA.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 21, 2006)

law dawg said:


> Not Trey, but I shoot the SWB because it was a smoother draw to me and longer ATA than XT.  And I bet Trey would shoot the SWB over the XT because of the longer ATA.



Rob he is right in assuming why I say SB. I like the ATA and just felt better to me. I like the lil' better BH too! I will say one thing and this is purely my opinion, The Browning Illusion is a dang Sweet Shooter and I like it better than the SB, Alot of folks that I know that have tried them have agreed. 

WTM45...I can set up a bow in a about an hr. as well, But I can't have it right in an hr.
I prefer using a "walk-back tune method" and that takes a lil' more time to get just right. The paper is only for a starting place. Often I find that after the "walk-back" the results are less than desirable thru the paper, but this is a true tuning for the bow and shooter.

 WTM...I agree with you 100% on the strings and cables. To borrow a quote "I'd rather shoot with a string made of dental floss"  They are putting some kind of Zebra Hybrid(don't know much about it) on a few of their bows. The Pro Mathews shooters have to shoot the Zebra's, it's in their contract, there is no telling how well they'd do if they could get different strings/cables .

I will definitely let you know what I think after I shoot it. I am glad that they went back to atleast 33"
I just like new bows and I appreciate the fact that I do not have to buy them from yr. to yr. I also enjoy giving or selling them cheap to friends(passing the blessing along).


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2006)

One reason (not the major reason) that has kept me shooting my outback for four years is the custom string expense.  I have three back up WC strings (old stings that I change each year) and I do not want to have to buy a bow and the spend another $100.00 for a good string and cable set up - but I refuse to shoot a Mathews string.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 21, 2006)

Rob said:


> One reason (not the major reason) that has kept me shooting my outback for four years is the custom string expense.  I have three back up WC strings (old stings that I change each year) and I do not want to have to buy a bow and the spend another $100.00 for a good string and cable set up - but I refuse to shoot a Mathews string.



I feel ya' on the strings!


----------



## reylamb (Nov 21, 2006)

Rob said:


> One reason (not the major reason) that has kept me shooting my outback for four years is the custom string expense.  I have three back up WC strings (old stings that I change each year) and I do not want to have to buy a bow and the spend another $100.00 for a good string and cable set up - but I refuse to shoot a Mathews string.



Buy a jig and build your own......then you have an excuse to buy a new bow every year, you need to use the string jig 

I have shot the drenaline.....it was a good shooter, but not all that much better, if at all, than the previous versions and incarnations of the Switchback.  Not that that is a bad thing.  2 things worry me at first glance, the skinny little limbs and the lack of limb pockets.


----------



## Rob (Nov 22, 2006)

I have thought about that before - but the pockets are only so deep (or shallow).  If I ever decide to buy a gig I will be contacting you for help  



reylamb said:


> Buy a jig and build your own......then you have an excuse to buy a new bow every year, you need to use the string jig
> 
> I have shot the drenaline.....it was a good shooter, but not all that much better, if at all, than the previous versions and incarnations of the Switchback.  Not that that is a bad thing.  2 things worry me at first glance, the skinny little limbs and the lack of limb pockets.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 26, 2006)

*When you buy a Drenalin*

do they give you a mortgage loan?


----------



## jjones165 (Nov 30, 2006)

I guess Im gonna have to put in my 2 cents.  Ive shot the Drenalin.  I have owned 4 Mathews bows over the last 6 years and this by far is the best Mathews Ive shot.  Mine will be here on Dec. 8 and when I get it, I'll chronograph it and we'll just see how much faster it is (if any) than my 05 SB.


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter (Dec 1, 2006)

I actually went to go look at the bow today and I think I underestimated the width of the limbs... My god are they skinny!! I am sure they are strong but I still like the brace height of the XT. I think I can suffer on the 1/2 lb and yes it was noticeable.. But it was a bare bow nothing on it. I am actually thinking about buying a new bow come Feb. and I am still pointing to the XT.. Its like any other new thing out there, too new to know its flaws and everyone is raving about the XT.. But I wanted to stay with a short bow.. My Martin Altitude is just under 31 " and 70 lbs with 75% let off .. I can't go wrong with the XT!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 3, 2006)

*Find a store that has the bow...*

....and Shoot it!  Like I said, it was a little too short for me...But I was able to fabricate an anchor point and shoot it with a 45 degree bend in my elbow...

Trey...Thanks for the vote of confidence..in your previous post.  I am still trying to be as good as you.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Dec 4, 2006)

I have shot it twice over the last week and I can say that there is not a whole lot of difference between it and the SB. 2fps is not enough to make me go drop $700 on one. Besides it has more hand shock than my SB.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 7, 2006)

BlackArcher said:


> ....and Shoot it!  Like I said, it was a little too short for me...But I was able to fabricate an anchor point and shoot it with a 45 degree bend in my elbow...
> 
> Trey...Thanks for the vote of confidence..in your previous post.  I am still trying to be as good as you.



You are as good or better than me Man! Ezra, you ain't been at this for 26-yrs. either man...you are coming up very fast brother...Keep up the hard work and it sure won't be hard to beat me


----------

